# hi  everyone



## deathnote (Oct 29, 2010)

hello   name here is chuck from california  i started lifting weight at the bein of the year  im hopeing meet new people  here make friend  and maybe someone can give some good workout   to try   i can only workout the top part of my body      well  bye   chuck


----------



## hippocampus (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi deathnote, your name sounds like a horror film? Big fan?
---
Web development


----------



## deathnote (Oct 29, 2010)

hippocampus said:


> Hi deathnote, your name sounds like a horror film? Big fan?
> ---
> Web development


 



thanks


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*deathnote* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## superted (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------



## deathnote (Oct 31, 2010)

superted said:


> Excellent choice my friend
> 
> its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes
> 
> ...


 ok  cool  thanks  i try link  didnt work for me  im here try make friends and  hopely do better on my workouts learn more


----------



## superted (Nov 1, 2010)

deathnote said:


> ok  cool  thanks  i try link  didnt work for me  im here try make friends and  hopely do better on my workouts learn more



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html


----------



## Bryan_R.F. (Nov 2, 2010)

deathnote said:


> hello   name here is chuck from california  i started lifting weight at the bein of the year  im hopeing meet new people  here make friend  and maybe someone can give some good workout   to try   i can only workout the top part of my body      well  bye   chuck




Hey there Chuck.


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

yo


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

What part of cali you from


----------



## deathnote (Nov 3, 2010)

Bigbroful said:


> What part of cali you from


 san Berandino  ca


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 4, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## deathnote (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for the welcomes  everyone


----------



## charliesrp (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re : hi everyone*

Hi
This is Charlies..
Cool going guy currently staying in New york..
Bodybuilding is my passion and I love to build my muscles all the time.


----------



## deathnote (Nov 7, 2010)

charliesrp said:


> Hi
> This is Charlies..
> Cool going guy currently staying in New york..
> Bodybuilding is my passion and I love to build my muscles all the time.


 hello   how are you thanks for stopin bye


----------



## Muscle_Addiction (Nov 11, 2010)

welcome


----------

